

Women in technology are paid 13% less than men, research reveals - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/uk-industry/123459525/women-technology-are-paid-13-less-men-research-reveals

======
Varkiil
Having a link to such study would be nice because we actually have no idea how
it is calculated.

If they are counting Bill Gates, Larry Ellison... then I'd say most men are
winning less than women

